# Uv setting clear coat



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried this UV clear coat


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks neat.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Haven't tried that one, but I'm a bit skeptical after using 2 other brands of 1 part clear coats. Neither of them were very durable compared to epoxy. UV coatings are nothing new and do sound interesting from what I've read. Makes me wonder if the effect would be lost or diminished if applied under epoxy. I will let someone else play the Guinea pig on this one.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Gave it a test today . Cleared a new p20, blade bait and a blade . Gonna take few rounds to get it perfected but it's a nice clear coat . I'll test the durability soon. With the Uv light im using it took about 10mins to setup .


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool! Let us know how it turns out. The UV coating is something I want to try. My only experience with one part coatings have been on wood baits. Neither of the ones I tried were able to stand the fingernail test after they dried. Always keeping an ear out for epoxy like results minus the cure time.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

PM goolies, if he doesn't spot this thread. He has used them recently. Believe he cured it with sunlight.


----------

